# Jason Argo trained to kill asasin.



## Ethan (Feb 4, 2013)

PART ONE


The eary sounds of some owls, maid the forest seem very scary and dark as well. Jason pulled out his gun and checked to see if it was loaded. Then he proseeded along the narrow path. Although he was knackered from running so far cause he’d left his car near the picnic area, his census were highly alert. He could here every sound in the silent woods.
Suddenly, he was attacked from behind and was he surprised? I should say so! But his marshall arts training kicked in and he kicked out as he had been trained. He caught the asailent square in the solar system and nearly broke his leg.
 As the three of them fell down a high bank through some bushes and stuff, Jason rolled expertly onto his knees in a firing position, although his leg was still sore from the kicking he had given one of the others. He let off two shots which killed them both were they lay. Jason lit a cigarette and puffed away happily until he heared the sound of Police cars swerving drastically through the heavy traffic in the town which was quite close by but further away than his car. He took a deep draw on his cigarette and started to run but his sore leg stopped him so he walked quickly and when he got there he opened the secret department under the seat and pressed the button which changed the number plate of his car.
He brushed himself and his hair and sat down looking all innocent when the police car shone a light on him and he pretended to be all casual like. The policeman who was used to seeing really suspicious people, didn’t, so he turned the light off and went to look somewhere else. Jason smiled and blue out a long stream of smoke as he relaxed.
“They’ll think twice about attacking a CIA asasin before they do that again.’ He thought as he drove away.


----------



## rachel1101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very thoroughly bad. *applauds*


----------



## Ethan (Feb 9, 2013)

:tennis: Thanks Rachael1101, part two is even worserer! coming soon.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2013)

It was really not  bad but then I always tend to say comments like that so anyway thats what I mean. I say what I mean. Good.


----------



## chrisl (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm glad to know that it was as bad as it was supposed to be!


----------



## OLDSOUL (Feb 11, 2013)

"square in the solar system"

Scolding tea, everywhere.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 11, 2013)

This had me confused until I seen other people's replies.


----------



## Amy Christopher (Feb 11, 2013)

This is genius.  Wheat from chaff stuff.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 11, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> This had me confused until I seen other people's replies.



GREAT! If you think this was confusing, watch for part 2 !:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Kay (Feb 16, 2013)

Ha ha ha! This is so bad, it's brilliant! :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## lowprofile300 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ethan said:


> PART ONE
> 
> 
> The eary sounds of some owls, maid the forest seem very scary and dark as well. Jason pulled out his gun and checked to see if it was loaded. Then he proseeded along the narrow path. Although he was knackered from running so far cause he’d left his car near the picnic area, his census were highly alert. He could here every sound in the silent woods.
> ...



I don't know what to say...I don't know where to start, the grammer and spelling is so bad that i can only assume you did that on purpose. If that is the case, then this is simply genius on steroids! bravo


----------



## Travers (Feb 27, 2013)

"But his marshall arts training kicked in and he kicked out as he had been trained."

Absolute genius.

I nearly cried.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 28, 2013)

Travers said:


> I nearly cried.



:roll:my Missus DID cry when I let her read it!
Thanks for the read and comments>


----------

